# Miss Roo Watches the Olympics



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

"Can I stay up late and watch just a little bit more with you? Pleeeease, Mom? You were gone _all day_ and should feel very, very, very, very guilty times one billion."










"I want a front row seat. Could we go to London tomorrow? I am working on my British accent."










"OMG swimming is soooo exciting!"


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Squeeeaaals** LMAO! OMG Too cute!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She looks so happy!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My ridiculously photogenic bird says thank you.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

She is so so beautiful! I love her!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those photos of Roo are so adorable.I love everyone of the photos.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Miss Roois a lovely girl So cute ! X x


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Monday is her one-year adoption anniversary. I can't believe this is the same bird that couldn't climb, perch, or even eat from a food dish. <3


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Awe, you did a wonderful thing adopting her! She has such a lovely life now . Roo looks like such a happy little bug!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

SunnyandChickie said:


> Awe, you did a wonderful thing adopting her! She has such a lovely life now . Roo looks like such a happy little bug!


She is.  She has the best personality and you'd never know anything bad ever happened to her. I wish I could be that forgiving and excited about life!


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

They are amazing little babies aren't they? Roo got lucky being rescued by you!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Awww, look at that sweet face! You've done such an awesome job with her


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol. Cute little Roo bear <3


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Aww Miss Roo you are a pretty little birdie  she's all glee with you around


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Super cute!  lol I love photogenic birds.


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

Awww Roo is so cute I love the pictures!


----------



## grannysbirds (Aug 3, 2012)

Love the pics! She is beautiful! I'm new here on the forums.
Was she a rescue? How long did it take for her to trust you?
I have had my 2 for several months now and still working on it! They have no desire to leave their cage!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

What a pretty bird!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

grannysbirds said:


> Love the pics! She is beautiful! I'm new here on the forums.
> Was she a rescue? How long did it take for her to trust you?
> I have had my 2 for several months now and still working on it! They have no desire to leave their cage!


She is a rescue, but she has an exceptionally good temperament and pretty much loved me immediately, which is really not typical for a bird that was never handled. Don't give up on yours! Take a look at the taming advice here and I bet it will help a lot. 

Here's some of her backstory: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31340
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27694

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Love the photos! And happy adoption day Roo!


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I got all choked up reading about Roo's rescue. What an awesome story.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, Clair. She is definitely an amazing little bird and I feel very lucky to have her in my life.


----------



## Pam's Angel (Aug 8, 2012)

Roo is so pretty. .


----------

